# This Man did not believe in God



## ronpasley (Oct 21, 2010)

<embed src="http://www.apostoliclive.com/flvplayer.swf" width="384" height="288" name="VideoPlayer"  type="application/x-shockwave-flash" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"  FlashVars="file=http://www.apostoliclive.com/uploads/fwy0exprqaxj5tuz.flv&overstretch=fit&autostart=false&image=http://www.apostoliclive.com/uploads/thumbs/fwy0exprqaxj5tuz.jpg&logo=http://www.apostoliclive.com/image_s/ap_logo.png&link=http://www.apostoliclive.com&linktarget=_blank&recommendations=http://www.apostoliclive.com/recommendations.php"/></embed>

<embed src="http://www.apostoliclive.com/flvplayer.swf" width="384" height="288" name="VideoPlayer"  type="application/x-shockwave-flash" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"  FlashVars="file=http://www.apostoliclive.com/uploads/e250eqwejjdp0gze.flv&overstretch=fit&autostart=false&image=http://www.apostoliclive.com/uploads/thumbs/e250eqwejjdp0gze.jpg&logo=http://www.apostoliclive.com/image_s/ap_logo.png&link=http://www.apostoliclive.com&linktarget=_blank&recommendations=http://www.apostoliclive.com/recommendations.php"/></embed>


----------

